# Looking for a good Taxidermist near Grand Rapids.



## justinsayen (Apr 3, 2013)

I am looking to have a european mount down and I need some references. I had one bad experience, so let me know who you trust.

Tom


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd be more than happy to help you out. I will bend over backwards for my clients. I live north of town, you can PM me if you like, i have a website with photos of work I've done. Or, I know a guy who lives south of downtown who does great work also. He can be found on FB Moores Taxidermy.


----------



## justinsayen (Apr 3, 2013)

What's your website? Are you from Head Hunter Speciaties? How much for a european wall mount? I have a mostly decomposed skull and rack?

Tom


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

justinsayen said:


> What's your website? Are you from Head Hunter Speciaties? How much for a european wall mount? I have a mostly decomposed skull and rack?
> 
> Tom


Yes. Email me at [email protected]
I have done decomped skulls before. I can send pics and referrals if you like.


----------



## justinsayen (Apr 3, 2013)

How much for a wall mount?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

for the service: $75
for a wall mount plaque(optional): $30-60 depending on style and wood. styles viewable at http://www.headhunterspecialties.com/deer-plaques.html


----------

